# Favorite Superheroes



## marlowegarp (Aug 6, 2007)

I was wondering what people's favorite superheroes are. Because superheroes are generally very close what I'm currently thinking about. It can also be a comic protagonist (IE Tintin)

Me:

Spider-Man

John Constantine

Sandman (Wesley Dodds)

Spider Jerusalem

Dizzy (100 Bullets)


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Aug 6, 2007)

Excalibur

Spiderman


----------



## samestar (Aug 6, 2007)

Batman! The Dark Knight is awesome after all these years!


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 6, 2007)

Fantastic Four (the Kirby years).

The Spirit

Thor

Werewolf by Night

New Gods


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 6, 2007)

You boys will likely call me a lightweight (in theory only, mind you ) but I always loved my Underdog, and I think it's a travesty what they've done to him with the recent movie. 

I also like Space Ghost, Cartoon Network style. 

Okay, okay....I'm pretty fond of Jubilee and Hellboy, too....and used to love reading _Hellblazer_ (Constantine).


----------



## FA to the Bone (Aug 6, 2007)

*Jedi Knights... (and the force be with you)...*


----------



## Moonchild (Aug 6, 2007)

Dirk Drain-Head: The World's First Two-Fisted Action Plumber!


Also Thor, although I've never read a single Thor comic. I just really like Vikings.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 6, 2007)

Flash (I dug his uniform and the colors, mainly.) Also, the earlier post-Korean War version of himwhere , I think, the colors were reversed. Also the Atom and Green Lantern. I dug DC comics as a kid (I stopped paying attention in 1965) 'cos the guys had this kind of manly, suffering asexuality which I thought was heroic and romantic.  Marvel Comics heroes seemed more real, argued, had flaws and I didn't like the lettering as much. 

View attachment barry_allen.jpg


----------



## The_Hero (Aug 6, 2007)

Batman - of course.

Ones I identified with the most:

The Thing.
The Blob - ok technically a villain.

I liked Thor, but 80's Thor.
Pre Civil War She Hulk.
Captain America - literaly cried when those bastards at Marvel killed him off and never bought a single Marvel comic since.

Great Lakes Avengers
DP7 - played several variations of the Sponge over the years.

Zorro! - new series coming out for Dynamite Comics
Lone Ranger
Green Hornet

etc...


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 6, 2007)

My favorite has always been and always will be Superman.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 6, 2007)

Superman is #1 for me. Got a tattoo and a signet ring with the emblem.

Spider-Man is a close second, even though I watched more of him in TV and such in recent years. Spidey is what got me back into comics about 3 years ago with the J. Michael Straczynski Amazing Spider-Man series.

In no particular order:

Green Lantern
Batman (Frank Miller on)
X-Men (Mainly Wolverine, Rogue and Magneto)
Wonder Woman (Lynda Carter tv show...mmmmmm)
Barry Ween (Very little is known about this one, one of the first forays of Judd Winick from Real World - San Francisco before he got gobbled up to write Exiles and Green Lantern). Think of Jimmy Neutron in Eric Cartman's body, but even more demented. Only ran for about 5 graphic novels but they are my favorites.
Daredevil (mainly the Miller, Smith, Quesada years; more augmented by the movie than anything else)
Hellboy (Mignola can fucking draw)

I will pretty much read anything put in front of me by Jeph Loeb, Peter David or Straczynski, mainly because the stories are what really get to me sometimes.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 6, 2007)

Gargh! decision decision.. I don;t have one, but I;d definitaley choose from - 

Spider Jerusalem! I'd be his Filthy Assistant anyday...:eat2: 

But if I wanted someone to stick up for me in a fight, gotta go with The Saint of Killers from 'Preacher', just cos of his double-hard-bastardness! 

But I still find myself pining away for Morpheus in 'Sandman'. My god, I miss his somber ways. It was always hit and miss at to whether he'd look fucking gorgeous, or..well, not.

Oh, and I'd like the entire Rifle Brigade too, please


----------



## Smushygirl (Aug 6, 2007)

I always liked John Constantine and Swamp Thing (Alec), some of the X-Men, Wolverine and Ororo, loved DareDevil for awhile and Elektra! Anything by Frank Miller, especially the Dark Knight stuff!

ETA; Oh, and Sandman!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 6, 2007)

It's rather amazing how much of an influence Frank Miller has had in so many histories of famous characters.

The Batman one is obvious. His Dark Knight Returns took a struggling franchise and rejuvenated in a way that resonates all the way to the present.

He took another character (Daredevil), created Electra and revived THAT comic, and basically wrote the backstory to the entire movie.

He dabbled for a bit in stories featuring Spider-Man, Wolverine and I believe still draws for some Batman offshot series.


----------



## Pink (Aug 6, 2007)

Wonderwoman
Batman
and for pure cheese does anyone remember the wonder twins from saturday morning Super Friends?


----------



## PhillyFA (Aug 6, 2007)

I don't know if you'd consider him a "superhero," but to me UltraMan ALWAYS kicked ass. *"Using the beta capsule, Hiyata becomes...ULTRAMAN!"* 

View attachment ultraman.jpg


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 7, 2007)

Hulk a BHM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 7, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Flash (I dug his uniform and the colors, mainly.) Also, the earlier post-Korean War version of himwhere , I think, the colors were reversed. Also the Atom and Green Lantern. I dug DC comics as a kid (I stopped paying attention in 1965) 'cos the guys had this kind of manly, suffering asexuality which I thought was heroic and romantic.  Marvel Comics heroes seemed more real, argued, had flaws and I didn't like the lettering as much.


 The reverse-color Flash was from '62 and was a villain named Dr. Skeevy.


----------



## troubadours (Aug 7, 2007)

i'm totally into spiderman. cat woman is pretty cool too.


----------



## Gspoon (Aug 7, 2007)

Justice league, nuff said! (Batman is the best!)


----------



## Obesus (Aug 7, 2007)

Like, I mean, who else? :bow: 

View attachment painting.jpg


View attachment doom_patrol_86.jpg


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 7, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Like, I mean, who else? :bow:


 The Doom Patrol were a pretty bold X-MEN ripoff and Monsieur Mallah was a retread of Gorilla Grodd... but Expando-Girl was pretty sexy... acres of creamy superheroine flesh...:wubu:





http://www.dr-acula.com/ned.html


----------



## None (Aug 7, 2007)

Kudos to those who mentioned Spider Jerusalem (defintely one of Ellis' best series)

Desolation Jones
Madrox
Leo Patterson


----------



## Obesus (Aug 7, 2007)

...that the first appearance of the Doom Patrol happened in "My Greatest Adventure" issue 80, *JUNE, 1963*. The first appearance of the X-Men was in "The X-Men #1" *SEPTEMBER, 1963*. Doom Patrol beat 'em out by three months! So, who was ripping off whom there? I am thinking that there was a meme around inculcating strange and bizarre superheros to make a dent in the more usual tights-clad super-folk market around the scene!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doom_Patrol
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Men



Ned Sonntag said:


> The Doom Patrol were a pretty bold X-MEN ripoff and Monsieur Mallah was a retread of Gorilla Grodd... but Expando-Girl was pretty sexy... acres of creamy superheroine flesh...:wubu:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 7, 2007)

Old school Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.

Batman over Superman, any day. Something to be said for a normal human being being a super hero (even if he was rich as all hell).

Does Mega Man count?


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 8, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ...that the first appearance of the Doom Patrol happened in "My Greatest Adventure" issue 80, *JUNE, 1963*. The first appearance of the X-Men was in "The X-Men #1" *SEPTEMBER, 1963*. Doom Patrol beat 'em out by three months! So, who was ripping off whom there? I am thinking that there was a meme around inculcating strange and bizarre superheros to make a dent in the more usual tights-clad super-folk market around the scene!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doom_Patrol
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Men



It seems weird to me that the Doom patrol would be a DC creation. Every member of the team (original and Morrison versions) is really insecure and unstable. Marvel and DC always ripped each other off back in the day:

Sgt. Rock - Sgt. Fury, Sub-Mariner - Aquaman, Challengers of the Unknown - Fantastic Four. 

Back to the Doom Patrol though, if I ever become confined to a wheelchair, I aspire to be half as cool as Niles Caulder. The old story where he knows that one of the team is spying on him, so he makes up three different origin stories for himself (including one where he is an alien) is one of my all time favorite issues. 

This thread has confirmed to a greater extent what I already suspected: Dims member are so damned cool.


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 8, 2007)

None said:


> Kudos to those who mentioned Spider Jerusalem (defintely one of Ellis' best series)
> 
> Desolation Jones
> Madrox
> Leo Patterson



Warren Ellis is pretty cool. Ministry of Space is my personal favorite of his. Fell is awesome, too.


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 8, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> (I)f I wanted someone to stick up for me in a fight, gotta go with The Saint of Killers from 'Preacher', just cos of his double-hard-bastardness!



"There ain't worse'n me in all of hell. Go and look." 

That comic got me through high school.


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 8, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> [*]Barry Ween (Very little is known about this one, one of the first forays of Judd Winick from Real World - San Francisco before he got gobbled up to write Exiles and Green Lantern). Think of Jimmy Neutron in Eric Cartman's body, but even more demented. Only ran for about 5 graphic novels but they are my favorites.



What happened to Judd Winick? Road Trip and Barry Ween were so awesome. His Green Arrow was okay, and his Batman, but to date, nothing has been better than Barry. "Big monkey! Big!"


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 8, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Does Mega Man count?


YES.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, isn't it just amazing. This thread proves it's been the very same situation for the last 45 years. Planet Earth is divided into two factions:

Marvel & DC


----------



## GunnerFA (Aug 8, 2007)

Superman. The greatest ever.


----------



## chocolate desire (Aug 8, 2007)

Incredible Hulk... but I was always sad at the end because David Banner was alone and roaming.
These are not Super Hero's but I had a crush on both Starsky and Hutch for many years along with both Hardy Boys.. (I still think I will marry Parker Stevenson one day). I wish i still had my old posters from Tiger Beat.http://www.sunshineday.com/neugast/gallery/tigerbeat5.html


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 8, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Old school Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.



Damn! the old school TMNT were a lot darker than the kid kartoons that most of the soccer moms are so familiar with. I used to have the first comic put out by Mirage Studios in 1984.






I haven't read the entire thread yet, but can I add The Crow, and Vampirella as my other personal facorites?


----------



## Aliena (Aug 9, 2007)

My favorite superhero has always been Aquaman.

But,...I always had a fondness for the Wonder Twins. My fondness has grown especially since my marriage, since I found out DH's favorite is them as well. 
We have this thing were we put our wedding rings together and do the "Wonder Twin Spell" when we want some extra powers. 

It goes like this: "Wonder Twin powers activate...form of Mr. and Mrs. MD and all their love for all infinity..." 

Ok...I didn't finish it, because I know some of you are rollin' da eyes! :blink: 


The Wonder Twins:

View attachment wonder-twins1.jpg


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 9, 2007)

Aliena said:


> My favorite superhero has always been Aquaman.
> 
> But,...I always had a fondness for the Wonder Twins. My fondness has grown especially since my marriage, since I found out DH's favorite is them as well.
> We have this thing were we put our wedding rings together and do the "Wonder Twin Spell" when we want some extra powers.
> ...


 Are they Vulcans, or relatives of Wonder Woman? Are they male and female clones of an older being and do they intend to inbreed? I guess I could look 'em up on Wikipaedia... they were spinoffs of SuperFriends IIRC...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 9, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Damn! the old school TMNT were a lot darker than the kid kartoons that most of the soccer moms are so familiar with. I used to have the first comic put out by Mirage Studios in 1984.


 
Well yeah, come on, I mean, you've got:
Bo - long range melee offensive/defensive bludgeoning weapon, not unlike a quarterstaff, fully capable of killing in one blow. Covers a very large area in front of and to the sides of the wielder.
Nunchukas: Fast, surprisingly lethal (in good hands) close range weapons. Very easy to wield effectively in crowded situations compared with the others' weaponry.
Tsais: Double-edged knives, usually at least 1-1.5 feet of blade, with curved side extensions designed for trapping your enemy's weapon and continuing to stab them. Excellent defensive weapon with great countering abilities.
Katanas: Extremely sharp, durable blades capable of cutting through pretty much anything weaker than steel, their primary use in melee combat is lopping off heads and limbs with quick, halted strikes that don't leave the attacker exposed like a traditional European sword.

Perfect for dark, protect-by-killing heroes.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 9, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Are they Vulcans, or relatives of Wonder Woman? Are they male and female clones of an older being and do they intend to inbreed? I guess I could look 'em up on Wikipaedia... they were spinoffs of SuperFriends IIRC...



I took the liberty and looked at Wikipedia for you. Here is a quote about their origins:



Wikipedia said:


> The pair made their debut in The All-New Super Friends Hour. Zan and Jayna are siblings from the planet Exxor (also spelled Exor) who were being informally trained by the superheroes. Unlike their predecessors, Wendy Harris and Marvin White, this pair was able to participate in combat with abilities of their own. Their powers were activated when the twins made physical contact together with the spoken command, "Wonder Twin powers, activate!". (In the comics, it was revealed that this phrase was unnecessary, just a habit of theirs.) They bear a strong resemblance to Donny and Marie Osmond, who had a hit tv show at the time of their first appearances. Their appearance is somewhat reminiscent of Vulcans from Star Trek, with pointed ears and similar haircuts. As they were about to transform, they would each announce their intended form. For example, Zan would announce, "Form of a glacier!"





I do remember Donny and Marie being a popular T.V. show then, so it makes sense they would look like them. It's good to be popular!


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Aug 9, 2007)

Batman, Spider-Man, Superman, and the modern Wondergirl and Superboy (who they cruelly killed off last year!).

I'll say Ninja Turtles if I can just count the totally awesome rad 80s show. I have it on DVD, I'm so geeky.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 9, 2007)

Iron Man! well he was always my fav in the marvel action hour, if anyone used to watch that as a kid/teen/parent I can't wait for the film, although kinda worried that it can never live up to my childlike appreciation of the cartoon, still haven't seen transformers I've heard only good things but I'm also afraid of that one being less than it was back in the days of being a kid


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2007)

When I was little:

Spider-Woman
Wonder Woman
Isis
Batman
Superman
Spiderman

Now pretty much just Ghost Rider


----------



## alienlanes (Aug 9, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Nunchukas: Fast, surprisingly lethal (in good hands) close range weapons. Very easy to wield effectively in crowded situations compared with the others' weaponry.



I was just reading in an article about Bruce Lee that after _Enter The Dragon_ came out, lots of American viewers went out and bought or made themselves a set of nunchaku without bothering to learn how to use them properly (i.e., how to avoid whacking themselves in the face)... pretty soon emergency rooms were filling up with people who learned the hard way that a hardwood rod spinning at 100mph is not a toy .

One of my prized possessions as a TMNT-obsessed early-90s kid was a set of plastic-and-foam 'chucks. Although temperamentally I was always more of a Donatello.


----------



## alienlanes (Aug 9, 2007)

Nobody's mentioned my favorite yet!







Dr. Strange, master of the mystic arts! One of the only Marvel superheroes who hasn't gotten his own movie yet.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Dr. Strange, master of the mystic arts! One of the only Marvel superheroes who hasn't gotten his own movie yet.



There was a Dr Strange made for TV in the 70s.


----------



## alienlanes (Aug 9, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> There was a Dr Strange made for TV in the 70s.



Forgot about that one! I was thinking in terms of the post-_Spiderman_/_X-Men_ spate of Marvel movies. I see dubs of the 70's one pop up on eBay fairly regularly, but I've never actually watched it -- is it any good beyond camp value?

Johnny Depp would make a perfect Dr. Strange, IMO.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Forgot about that one! I was thinking in terms of the post-_Spiderman_/_X-Men_ spate of Marvel movies. I see dubs of the 70's one pop up on eBay fairly regularly, but I've never actually watched it -- is it any good beyond camp value?



I haven't seen it in many, many years but from what I remember, it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 9, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> Nobody's mentioned my favorite yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes he has and relatively soon (animated one that looks very good).

Doctor Strange got his ass handed to him in World War Hulk. Bottom line is the easiest way to disable a mage is to break his fingers


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 9, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Doctor Strange got his ass handed to him in World War Hulk. Bottom line is the easiest way to disable a mage is to break his fingers


 
now I can see where I've been going wrong, those magic twats are gonna pay!


----------



## None (Aug 9, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> Warren Ellis is pretty cool. Ministry of Space is my personal favorite of his. Fell is awesome, too.



He is one of my favorites, agree on Fell, but his true master piece is NEXTWAVE: AGENTS OF H.A.T.E. (it is basically what a blockbuster movie should be...lots of kicking, and explosions).


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 9, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Are they Vulcans, or relatives of Wonder Woman? Are they male and female clones of an older being and do they intend to inbreed? I guess I could look 'em up on Wikipaedia... they were spinoffs of SuperFriends IIRC...



I always thought perhaps they were Black Adam's illegitmate children from when he was in space.


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 9, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Yes he has and relatively soon (animated one that looks very good).
> 
> Doctor Strange got his ass handed to him in World War Hulk. Bottom line is the easiest way to disable a mage is to break his fingers



Such an awesome moment. World War Hulk has been so cool so far. I'm waiting for all of the Hulk's dorky villains to come out of the woodwork as a last resort when everybody else loses.


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 9, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Wow, isn't it just amazing. This thread proves it's been the very same situation for the last 45 years. Planet Earth is divided into two factions:
> 
> Marvel & DC



There've been some Oni and Kitchen Sink characters, but overall, yeah. It seems a little funny to me that Ross Perot and Image came out at roughly the same time, and there haven't been many real threats to the two-party system since.


----------



## Melian (Aug 9, 2007)

Astroboy.

That show was semi-disturbing.


----------



## Phantomcrossing (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm currently liking Invincible, Spiderman, RetroGirl from Powers, Batman, and Kyle Rayner Green Lantern.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 10, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> I was just reading in an article about Bruce Lee that after _Enter The Dragon_ came out, lots of American viewers went out and bought or made themselves a set of nunchaku without bothering to learn how to use them properly (i.e., how to avoid whacking themselves in the face)... pretty soon emergency rooms were filling up with people who learned the hard way that a hardwood rod spinning at 100mph is not a toy .
> 
> One of my prized possessions as a TMNT-obsessed early-90s kid was a set of plastic-and-foam 'chucks. Although temperamentally I was always more of a Donatello.


 
Indeed! I have a friend who owns a pair and is very good with them. He and a college friend were giving a demonstration and somehow his friend's thumb got in the way, and the entire thumb up to the first joint got driven into the wood he was holding for my friend to break.

As far as personality, I sync up between Mikey and Raffi, but I prefer Don's weapon.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 10, 2007)

Watchmen anyone?






Rorschach.

Plus my favorite, even if short lived, X-Men character.






Xorn.


----------



## Phantomcrossing (Aug 10, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> Watchmen anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES! How could I forget Watchmen. Damn the Comedian is a bastard.

And isn't that technically not Xorn, but Magneto posing as Xorn to gain entry to the Xavier Institute before getting hopped up on a mutant enhancing drug and running a rampage through downtown new york...and also Jean dies again.


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 10, 2007)

Aww, you gotta love the Comedian. I read yesterday that they tried to get Keanu Reeves to play Dr. Manhattan in the new movie, but he refused. (Because I would have murdered him)

Will they never learn?


----------



## Mishty (Aug 10, 2007)

Emma Frost rocks my socks,I like her bitchy attitude I guess....:happy: 
Sure I like Wolverine and Batman as much as the next person, but I grew up collecting Flair Comic Cards, and reading second hand comics. Emma always stuck out to me. (and yes I know she went _bad _ at one time, but she changed her ways)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 10, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> Such an awesome moment. World War Hulk has been so cool so far. I'm waiting for all of the Hulk's dorky villains to come out of the woodwork as a last resort when everybody else loses.


 I agree. It's amazing how the character has gone through so many changes, so many writers over the years, but in the end, you find out that when you piss someone off enough you make him undefeatable. I am sure I won't ruin the backstory too much, but basically all the big superhero heads on earth--Xavier, Strange, Mr. Fantastic, Iron Man--decide the Hulk is too destructive to remain here and shoot him off the planet in a ship on autopilot. He goes through a space-time warp, ends up on an alien world, becomes a gladiator and eventually becomes a ruler. He ends up losing his wife and unborn child when the ship that brought him from earth exploded, and then goes with his compatriots back to earth to exact revenge. The story is that the madder Hulk gets the stronger he gets, with an almost unlimited capacity for strength. By the time he gets back to earth he's opened up a couple 5 million gallon drums of Whoop Ass and Ball Stomp, and he gets to work using it.

I will now take a moment of pause to contemplate whether a lightsaber can cut through adamantium...


----------



## Pink (Aug 10, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> When I was little:
> 
> Spider-Woman
> Wonder Woman
> ...



Isis! Yes that show was awesome.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 10, 2007)

On a decidedly tangential scope, what about UNDEROOS? Did any of us wear them as kids and if so which types?

I personally owned

Superman
Batman
Aquaman (huh huh, "Sea-Man")


----------



## Mishty (Aug 10, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> On a decidedly tangential scope, what about UNDEROOS? Did any of us wear them as kids and if so which types?
> 
> I personally owned
> 
> ...



I had a Wonder Woman two peice bathing suit when I was 5. I don't think us girls got any underthings with super heros on 'em.:huh:


----------



## UberAris (Aug 10, 2007)

Captain Planet anyone?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 10, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I had a Wonder Woman two peice bathing suit when I was 5. I don't think us girls got any underthings with super heros on 'em.:huh:



They had Spider Woman Underoos at least. Maybe Batgirl. My sister and our gender-confused neighbor had a pair.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 10, 2007)

UberAris said:


> Captain Planet anyone?


 You mean Ted Turner riding on a zipline?

"Protect the environment, or I'll fu%#ing KILL YOU!"


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 11, 2007)

http://www.sonntag.hipsterfag.com




http://www.dr-acula.com/ned.html


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 11, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> On a decidedly tangential scope, what about UNDEROOS? Did any of us wear them as kids and if so which types?
> 
> I personally owned
> 
> ...



I owned a snazzy pair myself. They were Batman chasing the Joker. That year I also had a rather bitchin' Batman lunchbox. I ruled in 1st grade.


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 11, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I will now take a moment of pause to contemplate whether a lightsaber can cut through adamantium...



A couple favorites of mine are:

1) What if the Juggernaut ran into the Blob?

and

2) What if the Saint of Killers shot the Juggernaut?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 11, 2007)

Anyone else remember the Blue Rajah? Hank Azaria is wicked with the forks! LoL


----------



## Moonchild (Aug 20, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Anyone else remember the Blue Rajah? Hank Azaria is wicked with the forks! LoL



Haha! I think my favorite was Kel Mitchel's invisibility... as long as nobody's looking at him... Including himself...


I felt the need to post this:


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Aug 20, 2007)

Superman (The paragon of all that is good)

Batman (The noble and long-suffering crusader for justice)

Wonder Woman (The 99 & 44/100% Pure Female Hero)

Spider-Man (The Witty Superhero with the Most Unique Personality)

The Shadow (Best at Striking Fear into the Heart of Evil)

Honorable Mention: 

Green Arrow and The Question-Most interesting politics

Rorschach: The only superhero whose death wasn't a short-term publicity stunt


----------



## MrChipz (Aug 21, 2007)

Reed Richards, AKA Mr. Fantastic. I've had so many parts and tools roll an inch farther than I could reach... Of course, he would be a superhero without the stretch power; he's a sort of hybrid of Isaac Newton and Thomas Edison.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 21, 2007)

YES!! The Tick! My personal fave. 




Moonchild said:


> Haha! I think my favorite was Kel Mitchel's invisibility... as long as nobody's looking at him... Including himself...
> 
> 
> I felt the need to post this:


----------



## Count Zero (Aug 24, 2007)

Here are a few of my faves:

Animal Man (Grant Morrison run)
Jesse Custer, Cassidy and Saint of Killers from _Preacher_
Morpheus and Death from _Sandman_
The Tick
Sam and Max
Grandma Ben and the Bones from _Bone_

And of course, my childhood favorite Batman, especially Frank Miller's work on the series.

There's probably more, but I'll cut the list off here before it gets too long.


----------



## marlowegarp (Aug 24, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> Here are a few of my faves:
> 
> Animal Man (Grant Morrison run)
> Jesse Custer, Cassidy and Saint of Killers from _Preacher_
> ...



Loved Animal Man. I thought Peter Milligan's run deserved some props too, like how Rick Veitch's Swamp Thing was awesome, but it came right after Alan Moore. 

If they ever make a Bone movie (which they shouldn't) Sam Jackson should play the Dragon.


----------



## Count Zero (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, he _does_ have the voice for it, I agree...


----------



## Mini (Aug 25, 2007)

Batman - Because you just don't fuck with Batman.

Wolverine - Because not even Batman would fuck with Wolverine.


----------



## MattyMatterson (Aug 31, 2007)

Do fictitious superheroes count as real superheroes?




Because Orgazmo, Choda Boy and Sgt. Kabukiman NYPD are my 3 fav's.


----------



## alienlanes (Aug 31, 2007)

MattyMatterson said:


> Do fictitious superheroes count as real superheroes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SARGEANT KABUKIMAN!

Classic, classic movie. I approve.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 31, 2007)

Thought this version of Superman is appropriate for this Board.  

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Fat Superman.jpg


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Aug 31, 2007)

X-RAY CAT!!! lol

my favorite is mostly an anti-hero...Frank Castle from the Punisher


----------



## Obesus (Sep 1, 2007)

BATTLE POPE! YEAH! Aha!:smitten: 

View attachment 51OkTCRDHrL__SS500_.jpg


----------



## MattyMatterson (Sep 1, 2007)

Battle Pope looks pretty vicious but I don't think he'll stand up to Pope Ivy...


----------



## Amarintha (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm all for spiderman


----------



## marlowegarp (Sep 1, 2007)

RVGleason said:


> Thought this version of Superman is appropriate for this Board.
> 
> RV :eat1:



Is that John Byrne, the lamest FA ever?


----------



## marlowegarp (Sep 1, 2007)

MattyMatterson said:


> Battle Pope looks pretty vicious but I don't think he'll stand up to Pope Ivy...




Watch, now Ivy goes a Portly Pontiff set...and it's still smoking hot.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 1, 2007)

That Battle Pope is up to some major competition there...them pancakes look pretty viciously delicious! :bow: 



MattyMatterson said:


> Battle Pope looks pretty vicious but I don't think he'll stand up to Pope Ivy...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 30, 2007)

Marvel just F'd Spider-Man in the A with their "One More Day" saga. More like "let's take what J. Michael Straczynski did for the past 7 years and piss all over it" approach. Frank Capra meets Faust. Uggh.

I keep wondering if it's just a social experiment with the character, or else a reason to augment circulation by dropping the emo and increasing the fun. Either way, color me a nerdy peeved (more of a Rust Monster Brown than a Burnt Sienna).


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Dec 30, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Marvel just F'd Spider-Man in the A with their "One More Day" saga. More like "let's take what J. Michael Straczynski did for the past 7 years and piss all over it" approach. Frank Capra meets Faust. Uggh.
> 
> I keep wondering if it's just a social experiment with the character, or else a reason to augment circulation by dropping the emo and increasing the fun. Either way, color me a nerdy peeved (more of a Rust Monster Brown than a Burnt Sienna).



Marvel just doesn't have the intellectual sensibilities to write characters like Spider-Man or Captain America anymore.

DC is clueless...but much-better-written clueless. Marvel is just stumbling around in the dark, lacking the vision to write superhero funny books that were higher quality in the days they were aimed at elementary school kids. The writing is bad, the editorial is bad, the artwork is bad.

But hey--they do computer colorization really, really well.


----------



## marlowegarp (Dec 30, 2007)

SPOILER WARNING!!!


Absolutely. I've been reading Spidey for 15 years and the ending of the clone saga just barely pissed me off more than this. May should have died in ASM 400. Period. I think a single Spidey is better too, but it's a step backwards at this point. The problem going into One More Day was that both MJ and May have been taken out before and Marvel has never had the stones to let writers acknowledge it with new stories, instead choosing to have Peter whine for isssue after issue until whichever character eventually returns. This ending spits in the face of all of the pretentions of maturity it espoused by making Peter's "choice" a moot point. JMS should have left after Book of Ezekiel, when JR JR did. 

Marvel put a finger in the dyke when the decided that Captain Marvel is still going to die, eventually, but saving May again and again is just pointless. Does Peter need May? Yes. People who are needed still die. Marvel needs to make a choice soon. Making a comic for mature readers doesn't mean saying "cunt" forty times an issue, it means that there are times when reality needs to intervene. If they want a comic for the 13 and older set, it'll take more than references to Paris Hilton and naturalistic dialogue. It'll take actual character evolution. Otherwise, let Stan Lee write it again and at least give us some new villains. I think I would like that actually.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Dec 30, 2007)

The Great Lakes Avengers are fantastic, She-Hulk too. Dan Slott writes some top-notch comedy.

Daredevil is probably my absolute favourite (particularly the Kevin Smith & Frank Miller stuff).

Bendis' Alias is great stuff too. I never read it when it became The Pulse, so I have no idea how good that is.

And how could I forget to mention Preacher. The best thing ever printed... yup!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 30, 2007)

Iron Man
Ghost Rider
Super Chicken
and Spawn


----------



## moore2me (Dec 30, 2007)

My favorite "superhero" is Secret Squirrel. 

View attachment secretsquirrel1_180x150.jpg


----------



## Lamia (Dec 30, 2007)

The Martian Manhunter

Thor

Wonder Woman

The Green Lantern


----------



## bexy (Dec 30, 2007)

*jubilee, jean grey (cos of the hair naturally) harlequin and wonder woman! also i love poison ivy again its the hair!!!*


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 31, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> SPOILER WARNING!!!
> 
> 
> Absolutely. I've been reading Spidey for 15 years and the ending of the clone saga just barely pissed me off more than this. May should have died in ASM 400. Period. I think a single Spidey is better too, but it's a step backwards at this point. The problem going into One More Day was that both MJ and May have been taken out before and Marvel has never had the stones to let writers acknowledge it with new stories, instead choosing to have Peter whine for isssue after issue until whichever character eventually returns. This ending spits in the face of all of the pretentions of maturity it espoused by making Peter's "choice" a moot point. JMS should have left after Book of Ezekiel, when JR JR did.
> ...



I got to the point where I barely read anything DC that isn't written by Jeph Loeb. I just wish they could zero in on a single artist (such as McGuinness and Turner) instead of going around and around with different styles.

The issue is that younger readers may want a younger more relevant Spidey such as the kind Stan wrote 30 years ago. That Spidey now to adult readers is almost laughable. McFarlane had it good in his day, giving the art a grittier edge, Miller had his shot at Spidey and left and I think he's sort of a hero without a compass anymore. JMS had it right with the Ezekiel saga; Peter and MJ were just not meant to be, two different lifestyles...someone would have to sacrifice their career, and I don't think modeling/acting is on par with saving the farking world. I think all the comic franchises are trying to scramble to bring in new readership, not realizing that you also (aside from vulgarity) don't have to make it like the movie it will eventually be in order to make it profitable; if anything else, I think the movies have done more to piss off the comic fans - even Raimi's Spidey, although relatively good, still takes enough dramatic license with the character to give fans that WTF look.

May should have stayed dead. Until she's gone, he'll always be a kid. Cut the umbilical already. They closed it out, again, correctly with the early lead in to the Other series, allowing May to find out about Peter's secret and having him finally open up to her about Uncle Ben; that was why the ending of the 3rd film upset me--the whole M.O. of the character got shot to hell by making his Uncle's death just a lousy goddamn mistake. Feh.

I actually got introduced to Green Lantern with the Sinestro Corps saga, and am liking it. It takes things off of Earth for the most part (a good thing) and makes it a huge morality play. The purpose of the war was to open the minds of the Lantern Corps and allow them to evolve (not to mention create a bunch of other lantern corps and sell a shitload more books!). I still follow some of the Superman/Batman saga, but less and less of the JLA and so forth; they're gearing up for another reboot in DC and I don't want to see what they do with it. Superman is getting ANOTHER origin story and that horse has long since been beat to dust.


----------



## Checksum Panic (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't know if you could call him a superhero, but Metal Gear Solid's Solid Snake totally wins an award for pure "badassery"!!

View attachment MGS1_Solid_Snake.jpg


----------



## pat70327 (Dec 31, 2007)

Quailman !!!! any Doug fans?? you had to grow up in the 90's to have him as a superhero... and watch A LOT of Nickelodeon


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 31, 2007)

I did it! hehe 

View attachment hiro.jpg


----------



## James (Dec 31, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I did it! hehe



ya - taaa!!!!


----------



## moore2me (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice Marvel Super Hero Stamps at the US Post Office. Each Sheet has 20 different designs of 41 cent stamps. You can order them online from the US Postal Store at http://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/TopCategoriesDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=10152

Stamps are here http://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/sto...01&categoryId=18401&productId=31009&langId=-1 

View attachment 600x600_461440.jpg


----------



## Blondzilla (Dec 31, 2007)

My favorite is Peter Patrelli from Hero's! I know he isn't a super hero persay, but he does possess awesome superhero like powers!

Not to metion he is Yummy Yami Yumi as hell! :eat2:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 31, 2007)

Blondzilla said:


> My favorite is Peter Patrelli from Hero's! I know he isn't a super hero persay, but he does possess awesome superhero like powers!
> 
> Not to metion he is Yummy Yami Yumi as hell! :eat2:
> 
> ...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 31, 2007)

Blondzilla said:


> My favorite is Peter Patrelli from Hero's! I know he isn't a super hero persay, but he does possess awesome superhero like powers!
> 
> Not to metion he is Yummy Yami Yumi as hell! :eat2:


I think Peter's other special power is banging girls almost half his age.


----------



## Tad (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't normally come into the lounge too much, so somehow this thread had escaped my notice up until now. I spent a fair bit of time and money in my teens/early twenties on comics. At some point the cost versus how much I was enjoying them just didn't hold up, but I spent enough time with them in formative years that I was pretty strongly imprinted!



MrChipz said:


> Reed Richards, AKA Mr. Fantastic. I've had so many parts and tools roll an inch farther than I could reach... Of course, he would be a superhero without the stretch power; he's a sort of hybrid of Isaac Newton and Thomas Edison.



I used to scoff at him, and think that he had a really lame name. Then one day, as an adult, I thought more of the non-combat implications of his powers, and began to wonder if it was not his wife who gave him the name Mr. Fantastic.....



Missblueyedeath said:


> Emma Frost rocks my socks,I like her bitchy attitude I guess....:happy:
> Sure I like Wolverine and Batman as much as the next person, but I grew up collecting Flair Comic Cards, and reading second hand comics. Emma always stuck out to me. (and yes I know she went _bad _ at one time, but she changed her ways)



Actually she started off bad! She was the "White Queen" of the Hellfire Club, which played a crucial role in the original Dark Phenix saga (X-men, around the 120-130s range I think). One of the story arcs that I think got a lot of people more hooked on comics at that time. Later she ran her own school for mutants, training a new generations of villains. It was only quite a bit later that she became involved with the good guys.

My favorite character from the super-hero comics was probably Kitty Pryde of the X-men. When I started reading she was new, and about my age, and kind of geeky but intelligent, so I developed pretty much a crush on her. I've liked a lot of the story lines involving her, because since her power is becoming intangible, she can't solve things by simply using a bigger hammer. I never really did care for the stronger/faster/more deadly type of heroes. In a like vein, I rather liked Nightcrawler and The Beast, who had powers, but could seldom simply out power foes.

I may have been the only fan of the run of the New Defenders from Marvel (late 80s). They had a couple of authors who came up with some fantastic story lines, and I rather liked the mix of heroes--none were especially powerful as these things go, but between them they could do a lot. They also met my favorite villain: Mind-Slaughter. Unfortunately I don't think the series sold well, so they killed off the team to steal back three of the original X-men from it for the then new X-Factor series. I was pretty ticked about that at the time.

Also, the Champions role-playing game spun off a comic, and in it I liked the mystic/detective Rose. Mostly for a nice implementation of powers that were cool, but not story destroying.

Outside of super-hero comics, yes I liked Tintin, and of course Asterix and Obelix! I wonder if any FFA used to have Obelix crushes?


----------



## marlowegarp (Dec 31, 2007)

Good to see this thread is back to life. Who else is pumped about Iron Man?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Dec 31, 2007)

marlowegarp said:


> Good to see this thread is back to life. Who else is pumped about Iron Man?


I saw the trailer to it in digital big screen before the I Am Legend flick a couple weeks ago. Nerdgasm, force eleventymillion. Robert Downey, Jr. is perfect for the role of Snarky Stark, not to mention the substance abuse angle as well.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 1, 2008)

Captain America
Thor
Batman
The Punisher


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 1, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> SPOILER WARNING!!!
> 
> If they want a comic for the 13 and older set, it'll take more than references to Paris Hilton and naturalistic dialogue. It'll take actual character evolution. Otherwise, let Stan Lee write it again and at least give us some new villains. I think I would like that actually.



I would like that a lot! The comics Stan Lee wrote from the Silver Age were simplistic, but still nicely conceived. There's such a thing as "less is more". 
"Corny" does not mean "low quality". It takes a lot more talent to write Artful Corn than it does to write Jaded Filth.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul Delacroix said:


> "Corny" does not mean "low quality". It takes a lot more talent to write Artful Corn than it does to write Jaded Filth.



Why did I immediately think that Artful Corn (an ear of corn mutated by gamma rays into a swashbuckling do-gooder--maybe Yellow Arrow?) and Jaded Filth (a pile of sentient garbage created by the lab that makes Ritalin) would be awesome superhero names?


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Jan 2, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Why did I immediately think that Artful Corn (an ear of corn mutated by gamma rays into a swashbuckling do-gooder--maybe Yellow Arrow?) and Jaded Filth (a pile of sentient garbage created by the lab that makes Ritalin) would be awesome superhero names?



LOL! Or maybe Wolverine's cloned brother--"Rogaine".


----------



## Ryan (Jan 2, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Blondzilla said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite is Peter Patrelli from Hero's! I know he isn't a super hero persay, but he does possess awesome superhero like powers!
> ...


----------



## Blondzilla (Jan 2, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Blondzilla said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite is Peter Patrelli from Hero's! I know he isn't a super hero persay, but he does possess awesome superhero like powers!
> ...


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 4, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Why did I immediately think that Artful Corn (an ear of corn mutated by gamma rays into a swashbuckling do-gooder--maybe Yellow Arrow?) and Jaded Filth (a pile of sentient garbage created by the lab that makes Ritalin) would be awesome superhero names?



Those names sound like if Frank Miller wrote a Tick comic.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 4, 2008)

Blondzilla said:


> 100% Agreed! He is a hot lil villan indeed! He looks a bit like my oldest younger brother though.. that kinda creeps me out lol



Umm... I would like to meet this brother...


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 4, 2008)

Carnage Forsure





His ultimate goal is for a society based on murderous hedonism, with no law or moral order, and for people to have the freedom to do whatever they want

"comon who doesnt want thattt?"


got that wikipedia
i don't know that much about comics hah


----------



## Lamia (Jan 4, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Nice Marvel Super Hero Stamps at the US Post Office. Each Sheet has 20 different designs of 41 cent stamps. You can order them online from the US Postal Store at http://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/TopCategoriesDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=10152
> 
> Stamps are here http://shop.usps.com/webapp/wcs/sto...01&categoryId=18401&productId=31009&langId=-1



Those are awesome and really big. I got some ther other day. My landlord is getting them since that's the only person I mail anything too. ;-)


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 5, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> Who else is pumped about Iron Man?



Right here dude? Can't wait for it!


----------

